# Will contact cement adhere to Melamine?



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Can I get some quick advice?

I need to add a piece of MD to the bottom side of my router table, which is made out of melamine. Will contact cement bond the two pieces together?

I don't have any scrap melamine to test.

Thanks in advance.
Mike


----------



## OldLarry (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm not sure what MD is but if it is porous use melamine glue (Franklin's or Roo.) If you resort to contact be sure to scuff the melamine surface well before hand.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

If you take some 100 grit sandpaper and rough up the area of the melamine that you plan to glue, it should hold up. Make sure you have good contact between the two pieces and if possible, clamp or put weight on it overnight. I'm assuming that you are talking about MDF and that this is to stiffen the table and not a way to mount your router.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks fellas.
I just finished roughing up the melamine with a 4 inch grinder. Sorry about the typo. It is 1/2 inch MDF that I am attaching to 3/4 inch melamine.

The problem is the melamine isn't thick enough for me to mount a combo track. I have four pieces of the MDF cut that will basically surround the router insert, just not crowd it so I can still make adjustments if necessary. My router table is just that, a table - nothing else. I clamp it to a B&D Workmate.

Thanks again for the quick responses.


----------

